
Why I am probably disabling two-factor authentication - ferrolho
https://ferrolho.github.io/away-at-edinburgh/2017/02/13/locked-out-and-2fa.html
======
informatimago
Yes, always have your keys and all your stuff with you, you never know when
the Enterprise will travel back to your time and you'll be beamed up away.

